# My Rotary Cutter Set



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I took advantage of the after Christmas sale and got my first rotary cutter set and no more scissors for me LOL ,its a good start up kit too! Now I can cut my bands in more precise slices!

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:135]


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rotary cutter and mat are a must have.Tip: Push the cutter across the mat. Don't pull.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

An important kit for flats. I found that if I stropped my blade before each use it would remain sharp almost indefinitely.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

:iagree: :iagree:Thanks I'll try it!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Also, Btoon makes and I think sells band cutting jigs, I would get one if your able to. They are cheap and It makes life easy.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

pgandy,

How do you strop a rotary cutter? I would like to learn how to do that to extend my blade life.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dan Hoopes said:


> pgandy,
> 
> How do you strop a rotary cutter? I would like to learn how to do that to extend my blade life.
> 
> ...


I'll make a video. That should be easier than trying to explain in print. It will be up ASAP.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to make and post this video. Great tip. I have a strop that I use but I never thought of using it on anything other than my fixed blades.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome and informative tutorial video!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks. I hope that helps.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

It does


----------

